

JavaScript Performance Rundown, 2012 - cacois
http://codehenge.net/blog/2012/08/javascript-performance-rundown-2012/

======
piggity
It sure looks like IE9 is optimising for some benchmarks.

~~~
buster
Same could be said about firefox which only performs very good in its own
benchmark ;)

~~~
cacois
Ya, I thought that was interesting too. You can basically tell which
benchmarks are used as internal metrics by each dev team (which makes sense,
since Google and Mozilla created their own benchmarks), but I wonder how much
they look at performance in the others as well.

~~~
kibwen
No need to wonder, in Mozilla's case:

[http://arewefastyet.com/?a=b&view=regress](http://arewefastyet.com/?a=b&view=regress)

Graphs are arranged such that lower is always better. The red line is current
Firefox performance. Purple is Firefox's new in-development engine, called
IonMonkey. Green is Chrome.

